# I just got my new USPc .40!



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

The five and a half month long wait for my Firearms Purchaser ID Card and Pistol Permit is finally over and I went and picked up my very own HK USPc .40 today!

I just took some pictures about 15 minutes after shooting it for the first time. Though I still need practice, the gun shoots marvelously!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

NICE! :smt023 Congratulations and happy safe shooting.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I had to wait about five and a half minutes for mine.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Update!: I've put around 500 rounds through my USPc .40 so far and it has zero malfunctions. I've been using cheap Remmington target ammunition and some Gold Dot hollow-points.

Shoots great, I would absolutely recommend this firearm to someone.

Regards,
Mark~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prev had a fullsize 9mm USP, but the grip was rather large for my hands. I have a USPc 9mm, and I have about 3000 rounds thru it now.

When I first got it - It shot low. I swore it was the gun, until I rested it on sandbags, and I saw that the sights were spot on. It took about 800 rounds before I stopped shooting low with it. It was fun to go to the range each time and make progress with it.

Everyone else that shoots it also puts the rounds low when they first try it.Something weird about the design - it is real easy to end up slightly moving the gun downwards as that trigger gets pulled.

Anyway - if your aim is a little off - just keep at it.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I just put my 1,000th round through my USPc 40 yesterday. Not a big deal compared to others out there, but a nice little milestone for the pistol. Not sure I even need to say this, but 100% reliable so far.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm still looking for the odometer on the new-to-me Sig so I'll know how many rounds I have through it. hehehehehehe :anim_lol:


----------

